# i have a box question



## troj4nm4n (Apr 23, 2011)

i have a chevy cavalier and currently have 2 10 inch pyle blue waves in a sealed box , and 1 12 in a sealed box , each speaker is getting roughly 200-250 watts rms. my question is i would like to build a slot ported box for the 10's , and use my tire well as a amp rack , whats the best way to determine port length and width for max output?


----------



## bass lover (May 2, 2011)

Do those pyles sound good?My friend bought 2 18s.Ive always thought pyle was not any good.


----------



## troj4nm4n (Apr 23, 2011)

they seem to do good. hold a ton of power. sounds really good for cheap subs. i think im gonna sell em and go with a single 15 inch mtx. just have to build a box


----------



## troj4nm4n (Apr 23, 2011)

i found a OLD school road thunder 2 NIB just dont know to go sealed or ported


----------



## bass lover (May 2, 2011)

those were my first subs 10 inch.Put them in my room and built a 3 way.what size is your mtx?


----------



## troj4nm4n (Apr 23, 2011)

15 incher .. bad thing is only 150 rms lol


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

winISD is freeware/shareware that's as good a box calculator as any. Keep the "mach" above .1 and you're fine. Bigger port is better and bigger box is better.


----------



## troj4nm4n (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks i built a box yest. 4.4 cubic feet. tuned to 31hz , sounds great but will not fit in trunk. had all measurements right , but didnt measure trunk opening lol. so for now looks like a casket right behind the front seats


----------



## troj4nm4n (Apr 23, 2011)

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m219/JasonETPI/3n53k93p15Z25U05R4b6d2d648b2754a01192.jpg


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

troj4nm4n said:


> thanks i built a box yest. 4.4 cubic feet. tuned to 31hz , sounds great but will not fit in trunk. had all measurements right , but didnt measure trunk opening lol. so for now looks like a casket right behind the front seats


LOL, been there, done that. I normally "dry fit" the pieces in before I glue and screw to make sure it'll fit through the opening. Just measuring inside the trunk volume often leads to that issue.

I have done some creative surgery to boxes in the past....not too bad if you didn't brace it too much.


----------



## MikeSTI1286 (Jun 30, 2011)

NO!!! PYLE IS TRASSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! (its a "pyle" of **** get it?)


----------

